# Mädels in/um Rosenheim



## chayenne06 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

nachdem ich immer noch ohne Sportpartner/in hier in Rosenheim bin, wollte ich es mal auf diesem Wege probieren.

Gibts hier vielleicht ein Mädel (oder mehrere?) das mit mir, 31 Jahre, die Rosenheimer Hausberge unsicher machen möchte? 
Poste es deswegen hier beim LO Forum, da ich speziell eine Gleichgesinnte suche zum gemeinsamen *Biken* oder auch für andere Freizeitaktivitäten, wie zum Beispiel jetzt zum *Snowbaorden!*   Oder auch Fitnessstudiobesuch, oder in die Sauna? 

Bike auch gern mit dem männlichen Geschlecht, aber erstmal muss ich trainieren und üben und fahren, um da irgendwann mal mithalten zu können. Vielleicht gehts ja einer von Euch ähnlich wie mir??

Wohne nun seit 1,5 Jahren in Rosenheim und habe leider noch keine Gleichgesinnte gefunden.
Wäre super wenn sich jemand meldet 

Näheres gerne auch per PN.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Januar 2011)

schade, in Rosenheim sind wohl alle bike und schnee begeisterten mädels ausgestorben 
:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Januar 2011)

wenn ich eines Tages mal nach Rosenheim (das ist so ein running gag hier) gezogen bin, dann melde ich mich, versprochen


----------



## BineMX (13. Januar 2011)

naja... wohl eher im Winterschlaf ;-)
und schneebegeistert bin ich scho glei gar ned..... 
die Rolle steht unbenutzt rum, da mein Rennrad grad beim "aufrüsten" ist.... das MTB steht auch grad ohne Sattelstütze in der Garage....
da will ich im Winter eh kein Salz ranbringen... 

allerdings hab ich heut glatt überlegt mit dem Cyclocrosser ins Büro zu radln.... aber nur gaaanz kurz 

Gruß vom Schloßberg


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Januar 2011)

hallo BineMX

das ist schön, wenigstens eine meldet sich!
hättest du denn interesse, sobalds wieder besser/wärmer/frühling wird, an gemeinsamen kleineren ausfahrten? 
jetzt schwinge ich mich auch nicht nach draußen. gehe halt ins fitness/spinning, oder eben snowboarden!
lg


----------



## tinka (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Du!

Ich habe mich gefreut und gerade per Zufall deinen Aufruf gelesen.
Ich (weiblich, 27) wohne auch seit ca 2 Jahren in Rosenheim und würde mich super über (mehr weibliche) Sportpartner freuen!
In letzter Zeit bin ich nicht mehr viel Bike gefahren, stattdessen war ich viel Langlaufen (skaten), und auf Rodel und Snowboardtouren (v.a. abends - dann mit Stirnlampe).
Aber jetzt am Wochenende gibt es ja ein kurzes Frühjahrhoch - da habe ich vor zumindest das Rennrad mal wieder kurz auszuführen 

Übrigens 1: ich hatte schon mal vor länger Zeit hier auch nach Mädels aus Rosenheim gesucht  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5847858#post5847858
Übrigens 2: Spinnen würde ich auch gerne wieder machen. Wo machst du das denn? In ein Fitnessstudio mit Vertrag kriegen mich leider keine 10 Pferde- ich brauche frische Luft und Natur!

Also ich würde mich freuen von Dir zu hören,
Claudia


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Januar 2011)

hallo Claudia

super, es tut sich was!!
freut mich! 

bin auch seit fast 2 jahren nun hier in rosenheim. also ähnlich wie du! 
hab deinen thread gar nicht gesehen... aber letztes jahr wars auch nicht so dass ich speziell nach mädels "gesucht" habe... bin dann meistens alleine gefahren, wenn ich überhaupt zeit hatte!

also ich mach momentan wieder spinning, wenns hoch kommt 2mal die woche. hab damit erst angefangen. ja im fitnessstudio. 
wenns wetter besser wird, packe ich mein bike aus. ein RR hab ich nicht, mag ich nicht. lieber das grobe  
was meinst du mit snowboardtouren und stirnlampe?
fährst dann direkt tagsüber zum boarden nicht? wäre schön wenn das viell.auch mal klappt?
bis dann
lg Ramona


----------



## BineMX (14. Januar 2011)

Servus Ramona und Claudia!

Klar hätt ich Interesse... bin aber halt toaler MTB Einsteiger...  und extrem hochpulsig unterwegs... will heißen ich kenn mich in unsren schönen Bergen gar ned aus *schäm* und schnauf wia a Ochs *gg*
und da ich meist Nachmittags alleine fahr, mag ich auch ned gern Experimente in Bezug auf *Kartenlesen* machen. Würd mich freuen, ein paar neue Wege zu erfahren... Entdecke die Möglichkeiten 
Fahr aber gleich immer von der Arbeit in schechen los. Kann mit meinem Auto kein Bike transportieren. Kann aber unser Womo nehmen, wenn die Parkmöglichkeit paßt. Darum hab ich mir ja auch ein RR zugelegt, für Grundlage und leichtere Wegfindung.. ... hätt ich mir früher auch ned vorstellen können, daß ich mal RR fahr..
Studiomäßig bin ich im Topform in der Schiesstattstraße. Ist eine richtig schöne "oldstyle" Muckibude. Ich steh nicht auf den ganzen Hitech und Schickimicki... sondern mehr auf die ehrliche alte Hanteltechnik. Spinning oder irgendwelche Kurse mach ich aber nicht. Mach aber grad ne längere Pause *hüstel*

Dieses WE möcht ich mich auch endlich auf´s Rad schwingen, aber mit dem Cyclocross und Grundlage trainieren. Muß aufpassen daß ich dieses Jahr nicht wieder mit zu wenig Grundlage versuche Berge zu erklimmen 

Uihuih... typisch Bine... quakquakquak  also Mädls, vielleicht geht ja was zam!

Gruß
Bine

P.S. hat von euch jemand Interesse an Bikepark?? Das hat bei mir 2010 leider nicht geklappt, aber würd ich zu gern mal probieren!


----------



## tinka (14. Januar 2011)

Hi Ramona,
doch, doch natürlich mag ich lieber Tageslicht als Stirnlampe  nur muss ich leider unter der Woche eine andere Lösung finden. Deshalb bin ich zum Beispiel öfter mal Donnerstagsabends mit Schneeschuhen und Snowboard auf der Gorialm.

Am Wochenende gehts natürlich tagsüber raus. Aber klassisches "pistenrutschen" mag ich nicht mehr so gern, und habe vor in Zukunft mehr Touren zu gehen...

Wo gehts du denn am liebsten boarden?

Jetzt muss es erst mal wieder schneien!!!
vg Claudia


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Januar 2011)

@bine:
deine worte kommen mir sehr sehr bekannt vor!  
ich bin auch hochpulsig unterwegs... also da hätt ich gar keine probleme mit dir zu fahren. denke, wir hätten viell.sogar das gleiche (schnecken)tempo bergauf  (ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint!!)

@Claudia:
auf der gori war ich einmal letzten winter,  zu fuss, das war nicht so prickelnd... zumindest bergab wäre ich gerne anderst runter  verstehe nun auch deine stirnlampe....gehst du dann mit den snowboardboots in den schneeschuhen bergauf? das könnt ich nicht..in den dicken "klumpen" 

bisher kenne ich nur den hintertuxer gletscher, oder den wilden kaiser als skigebiet. doch, ich möchte schon mal pisten boarden gehen  war leider noch nicht in diesem winter!
lg


----------



## BineMX (14. Januar 2011)

@Ramona: daß mit dem hohen Puls hab ich jetzt schon von etlichen Mädls gehört... weiß auch nicht... ist das bei uns grundsätzlich so??? Kommt daß davon daß wir oder zumindest ich immer mithalten wollen und ich mich dann überfordere?? Allerdings ist mein Puls wenn ich allein fahr genauso hoch.... i woaß ned!
Ich hab halt so ne Grenze, da muß ich dann vom Bike, da geht nix mehr.. dann schieb ich halt ein Stück. Dafür hab ich Ausdauer und kann das halt schon lange durchziehen.
Hast du/ihr denn auch Nachmittags unter der Woche mal Zeit?? Hab Mo/Mi/Fr um 12.00 Feierabend  da dreh ich dann meist meine Runden!
Hoffentlich kommt der Frühling bald... also ich brauch keinen Schnee mehr... *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (14. Januar 2011)

@bine:
ja dass weiß ich auch nicht, mit dem puls... ich schiebe auch ein stück, wenns nicht mehr geht. hilft ja nichts!
nein unter der woche arbeite ich bis 16 oder 18 uhr. leider. 
lg


----------



## BineMX (14. Januar 2011)

macht nix...die Tage werden ja bald wieder länger 
da wirds schon mal passen


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Januar 2011)

ja mittwochs würde sich dann z.b. gut anbieten... da hab ich wenigstens um 15.30 schluss, oder freitags auch  
lg


----------



## tinka (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,
woow war das ein schönes Wochenende, fast wie ein Kurzurlaub im Süden oder auf den Kanaren  Am Samstag in den Bergen laufen gewesen und heute schön gemütlich mit dem Rennrad am Alpenrand unterwegs gewesen...

Vor 6 Uhr bin ich eher selten zu Haus, aber manchmal ergibt sich doch die ein oder andere Gelegenheit früher zu gehen...

PS, "hochpulsigkeit" ist normalerweise nichts anderes als fehlende Grundlagenausdauer, und die wird eben nur besser durch wirklich sehr langsames, langes fahren...

Ich hab gehört am Donnerstag kommt der Winter wieder...
Mögt ihr rodeln?

Einen schönen Abend,
Claudia


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Januar 2011)

tinka schrieb:


> PS, "hochpulsigkeit" ist normalerweise nichts anderes als fehlende Grundlagenausdauer, und die wird eben nur besser durch wirklich sehr langsames, langes fahren...




Nö.

Frauen haben in der Regel einen höheren Puls als Männer.

Ob man mit einem zu hohen Puls trainiert, kann man nur wissen, wenn man seine Herzfrequenz max. kennt! Bei mir ist ein 140er Puls 70% der max. Herzfrequenz und optimal. Mein Mann würde bei dem Puls schon sterbend im Graben liegen...  (naja, nicht gerade, wäre für ihn aber schon ordentlich hoch)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn man total ausser Puste ist und denkt, man erstickt gleich, dann weiß man auch ohne Kenntnis der HFmax., dass man zu hochpulsig unterwegs ist. Das mit dem Frauenpult ist auch so ein Märchen, bei meinem Mann und mir ist´s genau umgekehrt. Ich hab ne Freundin, die ist auch eher niederpulsig unterwegs und trotzdem schnell wie Sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. Februar 2011)

so... zur zeit leider gesundheitlich wieder angeschlagen... 
kann also weder zum boarden (war bisher noch kein einziges mal  ) noch ins fitness.
ein mist...
so langsam stelle ich mich dann auch auf den frühling ein...brauche bald keinen winter mehr.. komme ja eh nicht auf die piste.
wäre schön wenn dann was geht! 
fährt von euch "rosenheimerinnen" auch jemand bei rennen mit??
lg


----------



## BineMX (5. Februar 2011)

Oje... dann gute Besserung!! 
Mich nervt der Winter sowieso, als Nichtwintersportler! 
Kann den Schnee scho nimma seng... 
Sind heute "umsonst" auf die Tregler Alm gelatscht, nur um oben dann festzustellen, daß keine Geburtstagsgesellschaft vor Ort ist... 
wir waren nämlich einen Tag zu früh dran 
also morgen nochmal die hoch über Eis und Gatsch.... 

Hoffe ab Montag wieder ins Büro radln zu können, wenn der Inndamm endlich wieder Eisfrei ist... 

Rennen?? Nö... nur mit dem Moped  Mit dem Radl würd ich vermutlich tot umfallen... 
Wobei ich schon fast beim CX Rennen in der Innmulde genennt hätte... naja... neues Jahr.. neue Chancen


----------



## chayenne06 (9. März 2011)

so,
kurzfristig geplant und am ende doch eher zufällig gefunden  hats heute mit der ersten gemeinsamen ausfahrt mit Bine geklappt! 
war echt super, angenehme 16-18 grad, und a bisserl ratsch und tratsch bei schönem sonnenschein !
nur komisch dass am ende mein radcomputer 60 statt 40 km angezeigt hat 

ansonsten sehr gerne wieder!!  und auch für alle anderen mädels


----------



## BineMX (10. März 2011)

Das sind die 20km die ich auf der Suche nach dir am Inndamm hin und her gedüst bin....  hab ich dir geschenkt 
Ich hatte so 65km am Tacho...
Daheim noch 60min auf den Ergo und dabei Radrennen Paris-Nizza geguckt.... 

Auf jeden Fall gerne wieder!!


----------



## chayenne06 (12. März 2011)

@Tinka/Claudia:

wie siehts mit dir aus? 
ist das noch aktuell bei dir?? 
bin heute und morgen evtl. unterwegs-richtung heuberg... oder aber nur flach!!!
lg Ramona


----------



## chayenne06 (29. März 2011)

so...
möchte morgen nachmittag ca. 16.30 ne runde drehen. jemand lust mitzufahren??
we soll auch schön werden! wenn ja, dann bin ich da auch unterwegs. wer mag noch???


----------



## BineMX (30. März 2011)

Guad Moing!! Da guckt man einmal abends ned rein... 
Bin gern dabei! Wo willst´n hin? Bin natürlich jetzt mit dem Cyclocrosser unterwegs. Also dann geht bergmäßig ned vui ;-) oder ich fahr heim und tausch auf´s MTB. Allerdings steht bei mir heut wieder der conconi Leistungstest an, also sollte ich wohl eher dahinrollen.... ;-)


----------



## chayenne06 (30. März 2011)

schee wars mit dir, liebe Bine! 
wenn sonst scho nix geht... 
frei mi aufd nächste rundn


----------



## BineMX (1. April 2011)

Jepp!! War eine redliche Mädlrunde 
werd mir mal überlegen wo wir das nächste Mal fahren...
bevor wir die Berge in Angriff nehmen 
und Treppen... und enge Kurven


----------



## chayenne06 (1. April 2011)

also morgen oder sonntag möchte ich aufn heuberg... krokusse bewundern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (2. April 2011)

GuadMoing!! Mia fahrn heid zur XBowl Arena bei Salzburg. Sollten wir morgen doch mit dem MTB unterwegs sein, meld ich mich!
Wünsch dir vui Spaß!! Und steck die Nase nicht zu tief in die Krokusse....


----------



## Tatü (2. April 2011)

Bei der Daffnerwaldalm ist z.Zt. alles voll mit Krokussen. Ich war unter der Woche ohne Radl auf dem Heuberg.


----------



## chayenne06 (2. April 2011)

falls ich überhaupt bis zu den krokussen komme 
euch auch viel spass!
ja melde dich dann 
lg


----------



## chayenne06 (4. April 2011)

@bine:

sollen wir vielleicht mittwochs immer eine trainingsrunde einlegen. regelmäßig? 
ich kann immer so gegen 16.30.
wenns wetter passt wäre das doch super oder? 

natürlich sind auch alle anderen mädels (oder jungs?? ) angesprochen, die hier still mitlesen und gerne mitfahren wollen? nur zu!


----------



## chayenne06 (5. April 2011)

ähm ich kann morgen nicht... bike ist beim händler.


----------



## BineMX (5. April 2011)

Servus Ramona!
Tja, nachdem ich heute morgen versucht habe,
- den Programmierer der Tankstellensoftwarefirma
- den Monteur des Tanksäulenherstellers
- den Programmierer unserer Softwarefirma
- den EDV Verantwortlichen unseres Netzwerkes
unter einen Hut zu bringen, weil wie immer alles anders kam als es sollte....
war ich bis 19.45 im Büro :-(
Morgen und übermorgen wirds nicht viel anders sein....
seh schon eine *holEssenbeimErlensee* Woche auf mich zukommen..... und das alles ohne Zeit fürs Ergobike *heul*
heut wegen Kopfweh sogar mit dem Auto gefahren...

Ähm... wieso Bike beim Guido????  

Aber grundsätzlich ist die Idee mit dem Mittwoch gut  Treffpunkt mein Bankerl am Inndamm....


----------



## chayenne06 (5. April 2011)

du des bike bekommt den ersten check up 
kanns erst freitag abend wieder holen!

oh jeh dann hast aber eine volle woche! freue mich aufs nächste mal! was machst am WE?
lg


----------



## chayenne06 (7. April 2011)

so, 
am samstag werden Ghost78 und meiner einer richtung berge ne mittlere tour fahren. 
hat noch jemand der mädels lust?


----------



## BineMX (8. April 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß euch!!
Sollte mein Alex morgen doch noch von Zahnweh (der gute hat 3 Kronen auf einmal bekommen) geplagt werden, meld ich mich evtl.kurzfristig! Ansonsten wirds wohl auf ne RR Runde gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (8. April 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß euch!!
> Sollte mein Alex morgen doch noch von Zahnweh (der gute hat 3 Kronen auf einmal bekommen) geplagt werden, meld ich mich evtl.kurzfristig! Ansonsten wirds wohl auf ne RR Runde gehen.


 Ja mach dass! Wäre doch witzig zu dritt  wir werden aber schon eher starten.

Dann mal gute Besserung an den Herrn Gemahl.


----------



## tinka (9. April 2011)

Hallo Mädels,
cool hier geht ja richtig was. Ich bin gerade zurück vom Saisonauftakt auf La Palma 
Und heute sind wir mit den Rennrädern um den Wendelstein gerollt, ich hoffe ihr habt das schöne Wetter heute genauso genossen?

Ich würde mich freuen bald mit euch zu fahren, leider ist meine Arbeitswoche schon wieder ziemlich voll, aber Mittwoch Nachmittag würde wahrscheinlich gehen. 
Wie sieht es da bei euch aus?

Viele Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## chayenne06 (9. April 2011)

ich kann mittwochs immer ab ca. 16.30. vorher schaffs ich zeitlich nicht!

du ich war heute mit Ghost78 die valepp runde gefahren. war echt super. 
morgen mal sehen


----------



## tinka (10. April 2011)

Hallo!
Also 16.30 ist auch noch ein bißchen früh für mich, je nachdem wo wir uns treffen. Aber um 17 Uhr könnte ich, zumindest diesen Mittwoch, überall im erweiterten Rosenheim Umkreis sein... 


Heute muss ich leider zwangspausieren, ich hab einen 'dicken Hals'...


----------



## chayenne06 (10. April 2011)

17 uhr wäre auch okay. klar. 

treffen tun wir uns meist am inndamm höhe reiterstüberl (westerndorf st.peter). kennst des? können uns aber auch woanderst treffen-kein thema!

heute pausiere ich wohl auch.... werde ab mittags shoppen gehen 
verkaufsoffener sonntag!

gute besserung


----------



## BineMX (10. April 2011)

Servus Mädls!!
Und Ramona wie war shoppen? 
Na da kannst mir ja gleich ne neue Tour zeigen  Supi!
Wir waren gestern am Flughafen beim Motocross (Zähne wieder halbwegs ok) und heute zu dritt mit dem RR unterwegs nach Obing.
Boah... ich war fast nur im hochpulsigen Bereich unterwegs, war aber genial  Der Arbeitskolleg (ich sag nur 500Watt ) von Alex tritt gleichmäßig wie eine Lokomotive dahin, da ists echt genial Windschatten fahren. Zeigt alles an.. super 
Morgen muß ich zum Zahnarzt und meinen MX Muskelkater auskurieren. Radlmäßig ist Regneration angesagt. Aber mal schauen wia i am Mittwoch beinand bin. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinka (10. April 2011)

Hallo,

wenn wir vom Inndamm/Reierstübel mit den Bikes starten, dann kann ich gerne dahin kommen. Wenn wir erst noch mit dem Auto shutteln oder ihr direkt den Inn runter fahrt, dann würde ich lieber direkt zum Start kommen, bzw. etwas südlicher einsteigen, dann muss ich nicht einmal quer durch den Feierabendverkehr von Rosenheim.
Was hast du den im Sinn? Wir könnten auch zum Beispiel der Tregleralm oder der Riesenhütte einen Besuch abstatten, aber ich bin für alles offen.

Viele Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## BineMX (12. April 2011)

Wetter schaut ja ned so guad aus... :-(
Tregleralm wenn mich jemand mitshuttelt gern  wenn ich erst den Hundhamer Berg hochradln muß, bin ich sonst schon platt... 
Kenn beides übrigens bisher nur zu Fuß


----------



## chayenne06 (12. April 2011)

also bisher sind wir eher locker flach gefahren. einfach nur um ein wenig grundausdauer zu machen. 
nach dem feierabend noch auf ne hütte ginge schon. würde aber ne hütte bevorzugen die näher dran ist? und nur ein paar hm zu bewältigen sind!
bei mir ist es morgen nun auch eher unsicher ob ich fahren kann.


----------



## tinka (12. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ach wegen mir könnten wir auch gerne flach rollen  

Ps. zur Tregleralm muss man ja nicht den blöden Hundhamer Berg hoch (die Autoserpentinen), sondern man kann ja auch übers Hocheck (dann mit netter kleiner Zwischentrailabfahrt) oder in weitem Bogen über die Wirtsalm, da wird es auch nie richtig steil. 

Welche Almen/Berge sind den für euch rutzuerreichen, ich dachte an Tregleralm weil das quasi meine Hausrunde ist, die kann ich von der Haustür gemütlich fahren.

Ich muss nur heute abend oder spätestens morgen früh noch wissen, ob ich das Fahrrad ins Auto packen soll.
Schönen Abend euch zwei!

Vg Claudia


----------



## BineMX (12. April 2011)

*hüstel* also den Bogen über die Wirtsalm haben wir mal gemacht, allerdings nicht zur Tregleralm... bei über 30Grad. Ich wär bald gestorben auf dem Forstweg in der prallen Sonne...  Die Hocheckrunde kenn ich auch ned.  Fahr ja erst seit letztes Jahr mit dem MTB, und alleine nach der Arbeit fahr ich halt dann nur die Wirtsalm (von Schechen aus)
Hab mir letztes Jahr auch gleich nen Grausen gefahren mit der 1.Tour: Über 2000hm bei 76km, böser Überschlag von meinem Freund und total verfranzt am Tremalzo  das hat mich MTB mäßig erstmal eingebremst  und ich hab mir dann das Rennrad gekauft 

Würd jetzt morgen auch für ne gemütliche Flachpassage tendieren... evtl. Richtung Mühltal soweit es geht. Wenn ich es rechtzeitig weiß fahr ich morgends mit dem MTB ins Büro, ansonst mit dem CX, dann bin ich aber bergmäßig eingeschränkt. 

Aber wenn das deine heimatlichen Gefilde sind, ich bräucht mal ne schöne Tour von Rosenheim nach Hausham  . Quasi für diesen Samstag! Mit dem Trekking/Crossbike bin ich über dem Sudelfeld, mit dem MTB ist mir das zu blöd. Mit dem Rennrad schaff ich es glaub ich no ned. Sonst bin ich über Götting, so kleine Wegerl bis zum Irschenberg und dann auch wieder Hauptstraße weiter. Über Sonnenreuth, Niklasreuht, Wöhrnsmühl find ichs auch echt ätzend...


----------



## chayenne06 (12. April 2011)

also Bine und ich wohnen direkt in RO, d.h. wir müssen immer erst die 20 km bis zum ersten berg schon fahren. denn wir haben die dann doch noch nicht direkt vor der haustüre.
für morgen wäre ich für ne flache runde. einfach ein bißerl gemütlich fahren. 
wie wird denn das wetter?
lg


----------



## BineMX (12. April 2011)

leider ned so guad 20-40% Regen. Dann guck ma einfach wies morgen ausschaut. Ich fahr dann eh mit dem CX das ist schon dreckig


----------



## tinka (12. April 2011)

Ich fürchte für Samstag kann ich Dir nur wenig helfen.
Ich wohne so südlich von Rosenheim (schon fast eher bei Au), und dann gehen auch alle Touren in südlicher Richtung weiter.
Aber zwei meiner Rennradstrecken gehen zumindest ein bißchen in deine Richtung vielleicht hilft dir das:
1. Von Kolbermoor (am Schnitzelkini rein) dann über Oberhart und Schlipfham in die Panger Felder, dann über Nickelheim nach Kleinholzhausen und dann weiter nach Bad Feilnbach (alles kleine Feldwege)
2. Von Bad Aibling über den Radweg nach Au durch die Felder (autofrei, wirklich nur radweg, lechter schotter/split mit dem Rennrad eher blöd)

Dann kann man ab Bad Feilbach oder Au auf den Bodensee Königsee Radweg wechseln und diesem bis nach Hausham folgen, der ist zwar auch nicht 100 % asphaltiert, aber für den Crosser kein Problem.http://maps.bodensee-koenigssee-radweg.de/

Am Samstag waren wir mit Rennrädern im Sudelfeld (Rund um den Wendelstein), und ich muss echt sagen, so schön die Runde landschaftlich auch ist, das hat mir jetzt wieder gereicht für dieses Jahr. Viel zu viel Verkehr!! 

Und bei über 30 °C Celsius liege ich im Pool (und fahre kein Fahrrad) und über 2000hm fahre ich auch nicht (an einem Tag!)


----------



## tinka (12. April 2011)

.... Sommerregen macht schön! 

...irgendwie kann ich auch euren Treffpunkt noch nicht finden?

Reiterstüberl in Rosenheim liegt laut google am Wasserweg 20, aber das ist nicht in Westerdorf St Peter?


----------



## BineMX (13. April 2011)

Die 2000hm waren auch ned freiwillig 
Danke für die Tipps, 1+2 kenn ich schon. Der Königseeradweg läuft erst vielversprechend hinter Feilnbach und führt dann doch wieder über Sonnenreuth etc.  Das ist ne Elendsfahrerei.  Scheint nur der Sudelfeld zu bleiben  Wege nach Feilnbach gibts ja zig....  aber dann beißts aus..

Wir hatten am Sonntag bei der Obing Runde so gut wie keinen Verkehr. Die Richtung ist wohl bei Ausflugswetter die bessere Wahl.... 

Bei 30Grad würd ich auch lieber am Pool liegen...  
Beim Reiterheim Rosenheim gibts ja eine Auffahrt zum Inndamm, bei den Fußballplätzen. Da ist oben am Damm gleich ein Bankerl! Mit Sicht zu den Jungs die sich da so ne kleine BMX Strecke gebaut haben.

Aber heut ist´s mir zu kalt! Hab grad die Nase rausgehalten.... 
werd dann mit dem Ergo ne Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinka (13. April 2011)

Will heute noch jemand von euch fahren?


----------



## chayenne06 (13. April 2011)

sorry- hatte heute doch keine zeit. 
nächsten mittwoch wieder?


----------



## BineMX (13. April 2011)

Jepp 

Ich hatte auch genug, als ich daheim war...  da war tatsächlich so Graupelzeug unterwegs! Und ein elendiger Gegen/Seitenwind  und gefühlte 0Grad!


----------



## tinka (14. April 2011)

ich bin dann auch nur 30 min draußen rumgejoggt...

aber heute sind wir auf der Arbeit noch schnell auf den Schwarzenberg gelaufen...

Kommenden Mittwoch muss ich wohl zu lange arbeiten... Schade.


----------



## BineMX (15. April 2011)

Laufen im Sinne von Berglauf??


----------



## chayenne06 (15. April 2011)

Habe mir nächsten Dienstag noch frei genommen.
Werde dann sicherlich bei schönem Wetter ne Tour fahren.


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Mai 2011)

so - heute wieder eine after work runde mit der Bine gedreht.
einmal rund um den simssee. a bisserl kalt wars aber sonst sehr schön!! 
danke Bine!


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Juni 2011)

und mal wieder ein bericht:
gestern mit Bine MX auf Feierabendrunde gewesen- weit sind wir nicht gekommen, da es dann einen Platten gab und wir leider keinen passenden Schlauch dabei hatten. 
Somit bin ich dann noch ne Runde alleine weiter gefahren. Ins Mühltal hinten rauf und über Roßholzen wieder zurück. 
Wäre auch für andere Mädels was! 
Ps: wo seid ihr??


----------



## BineMX (22. Juni 2011)

Guad Moing!!!
Mich ärgerts immer noch, daß ich keinen Schlauch mit hatte.... 
Hätt ma so ne schöne Mädlsrunde fahren können 

Aber daheim dann aufs Rennrad gewechselt und Samerberg/Duftbräu/Esbaum gfahrn 
War a sche... Begleitung hat sich unterwegs gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (22. Juni 2011)

i glab Esbaum hab i a wo was glesen 

mir is eingfallen: hätt ma ja beim IKO an schlauch kaufen können ? 
naja bis zum nächsten moi halt


----------



## BineMX (22. Juni 2011)

Freili, mei bin i deppert!! 
Du hättst ja hinradln können und dann wieder zurück, hätt ma ja ned schiebn müssen....
tja da hat meine weibliche Logik wohl ausgesetzt 
und alleine bin ich´s halt gwohnt, erstmal zum Handy zu greifen...


----------



## Transrocky (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ramona und Mädels

Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und finde den voll gut . Ich wohne noch in der Schweiz, ziehe aber per Ende Juli nach Rosenheim und bin auch eine aktive und begeisterte Bikerin, die auch Gleichgesinnte dann in Oberbayern sucht ! Also, wenn Ihr Euch noch regelmässig trifft und den Sommer auf dem Bike geniesst, dann würde ich mich freuen, mal was von Dir/Euch zu lesen oder zu hören.

Pfürdi, Martina












chayenne06 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> nachdem ich immer noch ohne Sportpartner/in hier in Rosenheim bin, wollte ich es mal auf diesem Wege probieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Juni 2011)

servus Martina
ja unbedingt!!
zur zeit radln halt immer die BineMX und meine wenigkeit. meistens gemütlich in der ebene oder aufn berg auffi. aber ois easy und langsam. i persönlich bin bergauf gerade auf nem absoluten tiefpunkt... da geht grad gar nix irgendwie... 
also für gemütliche bzw. gelassene ausfahrten bin i gerne mit dabei!


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Januar 2012)

So - möchte den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen!!
Bald wirds Wetter ja wieder besser!
 (fest dran glaub) 

Gibts Mädls die außer mir und der Bine Lust haben gemeinsam zu biken?? 
Ich würde mich auch auf Mädls freuen, die gerne mal an einem Rennen mitfahren möchten (z.B. am Tegernsee). Oder auch Lust auf nen gemeinsamen Bike Urlaub hätten (Lago ?) 
Wie siehts da aus?? Irgendwer hier?? 
vg Ramona


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Januar 2012)

Tergernsee! Wir sind dieses Jahr wieder dabei! 

Mit dem Umzug nach Rosenheim hat es aber noch nicht geklappt  Ist aber weiterhin Wunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (29. Januar 2012)

hey super!! dann werden wir uns am tsee auf jeden fall sehen  freu mich!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Januar 2012)

diesmal fahre ich die Strecke B


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Januar 2012)

ich  nur A


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Januar 2012)

Hey hab mir das mal grad angeschaut, sieht ja richtig interessant aus und von stuttgart aus gar nicht mal sooo weit  War schonmal für ein paar wochen in Murnau am Staffelsee (genauer gesagt Ohlstadt^^) is ja fast um die ecke...
Aber wenn würd ich die Strecke E nehmen 
Leider weiß ich noch gar nicht wo ich bis dorthin stehen werde weil das genau der Zeitraum zwischen masterarbeit und neuem Job ist und ich noch nicht weiß wohin in Deutschland es mich verschlägt  Rosenheim aber eher unwarscheinlich 
Erinnert mich in 2-3 Monaten nochmal dran dann sehen wir weiter  Wollte sowas immer schonma machen *seufz* vor allem weil man dann einen richtigen trainingsansporn hat man will sich ja schließlich nicht blamieren  vor allem auf der Kinderstrecke


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Januar 2012)

... habt ihr da mal nen Link für das Tegernseespektakel??? Hört sich ja interessant an


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Januar 2012)

hier:

http://www.mtb-festival.de/


----------



## Tatü (31. Januar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... habt ihr da mal nen Link für das Tegernseespektakel??? Hört sich ja interessant an



http://www.mountainbike-challenge.de/tegernseer_tal-pid448
Im Forum unter Race Infos ist der Wallberg immer sehr aktiv und gibt News vom Marathon bekannt.


Geht ihr z.Zt. biken? Ich bin im Moment meistens auf Skating Skiern unterwegs.


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Januar 2012)

@tatü:
ich hab mich seit 4 wochen zu nix bewegen können


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2012)

@all: 
bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten bikeverrückten Mädls, in und um Rosenheim!! 
Die ersten Touren in 2012 sind vorbei, und ersten Anschluss konnte ich ja im letzten Jahr schon an BineMX finden. 
Aber ich würde mich noch wahnsinnig freuen wenn sich noch das ein oder andere Mädl finden würde! Gerne auch Singles... Für gemeinsame Touren oder Bike Wochenenden (zum Beispiel am Lago) oder sogar Urlaube??? Vielleicht entstehen ja auch Freundschaften?
HIER muss es doch noch mehr Mädls geben?! Also traut Euch und meldet Euch


----------



## franzi-k (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich beobachte dieses Thema schon einige Zeit, da ich auch auf der Suche nach radelnden Mädels bin. Derzeitig fahre ich die meiste Zeit zusammen mit meinem Freund und das seit circa 4-5 Jahren. 'Leider' wohne ich in München, bin aber radltechnisch des öfteren in den Rosenheimer Bergen unterwegs. Würd mich freuen wenn sich mal ne Mädels oder Mixed Tour zusammengehen tät.
Ciao Franzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn die MTB Saison wieder richtig losgeht muß es dieses Jahr mit einem Treffen klappen. 
Zur Zeit bin ich in den Bergen nur ohne Bike unterwegs. 
Vielleicht gehts spontan am Freitag bis Sonntag an den Lago. Ein Plätzchen hätte ich noch frei.


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Februar 2012)

@Franzi: herzlich Willkommen! Wird nur ein wenig schwierig wenn man zu ner Feierabendrunde erst aus MUC anreisen müsste. Aber für die WE Touren jederzeit !! Freu mich! 

@Tatü:
würde mich ebenfalls sehr freuen wenn was geht, sobalds wetter besser wird 
Dieses WE spontan an den Lago hört sich verlockend an, aber da muss ich leider hier bleibe- hab leider keine Zeit! Aber viell.ein andermal? Lass uns doch einfachmal treffen! 

schönen Tag @all!


----------



## franzi-k (24. Februar 2012)

Ja mit ner Feierabendrunde wirds leider etwas schwierig  aber wär schön wenn sich an nem Wochenende mal was ausgehen tät...

LG Franzi


----------



## upanddownhill (12. März 2012)

Hi und Servus,

ich hätte Interesse an einer gemeinsamen (Feierabend-)Runde und/oder auch gemeinsamen Wochenenden, Saalbach, Ötztal, Südtirol oder Lago. Ich bin aus Bruckmühl und arbeite in Raubling. 
Bei mir hat die Bikesaison auch schon wieder angefangen, ev Dandlberg die Woche?
LG Marion


----------



## chayenne06 (13. März 2012)

Hallo Marion
wie kannst du denn immer so abends unter der woche? bei mir ist dienstags oder freitags (jeweils um 15 uhr schluss mit arbeit) immer ganz gut.


----------



## upanddownhill (13. März 2012)

Hallo Ramona,
Dienstag hört sich gut an. Meine Arbeitszeiten sind Mo und Do lang, so etwa bis 16.30 Uhr, Di und Mi bis etwa 13.30Uhr. Freitag bin ich alle zwei Wochen in der Arbeit, so bis 12 Uhr. Die Woche hab ich Do+Fr frei, Resturlaub nehmen, die nächsten beiden Wochen helf ich in einer anderen Abteilung aus, da wirds eher spät.


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2012)

super! 
ist halt bei mir nur so ein problem, weil ich erst noch von RO nach Raubling/Reischenhart rausfahren muss, und dann umziehen etc... also wenn ich um 15 Uhr aus habe bin ich ca. 16 Uhr abfahrbereit, vorher wird das nix.. 
Aber bald gibts ja auch die Sommerzeit wieder  und dann wirds auch abends wieder länger hell bleiben *freu*


----------



## upanddownhill (14. März 2012)

Werden wir schon schaffen, sonst halt mal am Wochenende auf eineTour.
Aber du sagst ja selbst: es ist bald wieder Sommerzeit und wir müssen ja auch keine 3 Stunden Tour machen.


----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2012)

klar schaffen wir das! werde am we auf jeden fall fahren, wetter soll ja super werden! evtl. auch freitag am nachmittag noch. aber erst gegen 16 uhr komme ich da dann los. 
vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upanddownhill (15. März 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> klar schaffen wir das! werde am we auf jeden fall fahren, wetter soll ja super werden! evtl. auch freitag am nachmittag noch. aber erst gegen 16 uhr komme ich da dann los.
> vg



Kann leider nur spontan und kurzfristig was ausmachen, mir ist privat was dazwischengekommen.
Auch hab ich heut den Dämpfer vom Stumpi geliefert, könnte aber mit dem Remedy fahren.
Sonntag wär für mich momentan am Besten, hast ne Idee?


----------



## chayenne06 (16. März 2012)

also wo willst denn am sonntag hin? ich bin mir sicher dass ich bergauf total schlecht bin... da wird sich zum letzten jahr kaum was geändert haben 
werde morgen mal dandlberg oder evtl. heuberg probieren....


----------



## upanddownhill (17. März 2012)

Hallo Ramona,

Dandlberg ist ne Option, ich weiß nicht, wie weit man sonst schon rauffahren kann. Ich war vorgestern die Mangfalltrails Richtung Weyarn und bin auch auf 600hm gekommen.
Taubenberg ist sicher ne Möglichkeit, geht aber Sonntag dort immer ziemlich zu, mit Familien...
Rastkapelle bei Au/ Feilnbach wär noch möglich, ev. im oberen Teil durch den Wald vereist?
Ist halt beides bei mir, vielleicht hast du noch ne Idee?

Mach dir wegen bergauf keine Gedanken, bin auch nicht die Schnellste.


----------



## chayenne06 (17. März 2012)

so wie es aussieht fahre ich morgen nochmal auf den dandlberg. im lokal forum hat auch einer nen thread erstellt bzgl. mitfahrer/innen. daraufhin hat sich ein anderer bei mir via pn gemeldet, der würde morgen mitfahren wollen. 
hast lust?


----------



## upanddownhill (17. März 2012)

eigentlich ja. Müßte aber so halb 4 daheim sein, welche Uhrzeit habt ihr ausgemacht? Treffpunkt?


----------



## chayenne06 (17. März 2012)

treffpunkt ist 11.30 an der neubeurer brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upanddownhill (17. März 2012)

gibt's nur die eine, oder?


----------



## chayenne06 (18. März 2012)

so - war heute mit upanddownhill und asko auf der dandlbergalm. zurück gings dann über einen trail. war ganz nett, mal was für mich neues runter zu fahren. waren schöne 3 Stunden mit Einkehr! gerne wieder


----------



## chayenne06 (23. März 2012)

So - werde am WE (morgen wie auch Sonntag) wahrscheinlich wieder aufn Dandlberg fahren! 
Hat noch jemand Lust ??


----------



## BineMX (23. März 2012)

muß morgen arbeiten ... ganzen Tag 
großer Frühlingsmarkt bei uns! Aber ist nur einmal im Jahr, da geht das schon 
Sonntag weiß ich no ned was ansteht


----------



## upanddownhill (23. März 2012)

Danke für die Info,

bin wahrscheinlich Richtung Tegernsee unterwegs oder die Mangfalltrails.
Viel Spass!


----------



## chayenne06 (23. März 2012)

ja schade....
ja Bine... bei dem Wetter ziehts mich leider aufn Berg, und ned davon weg 

@Marion:
wo willst denn genau hin zum Tsee?


----------



## upanddownhill (24. März 2012)

hab noch nichts konkretes ausgemacht, morgen je nach Wetter. Treff mich mit einem Bekannten. Wird aber eine Tour mit reichlich Trails sein, das steht fest.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. März 2012)

hey ihr Rosenheimer Mädels!
Uns geistert da was im Kopf herum... Wo ist es denn in eurer Gegend besonders schön sich häuslich niederzulassen? Zwischen Rosenheim und München, was ist angesagt, wo sollte man besser nicht landen!? Wie ist der Wohnungsmarkt!? Wie ist die Verkehrs-Anbindung nach München rein!? 
Wenn das klappt was wir planen, werden wir wohl in München Jobs finden...

Könnt mir gern ne PN schicken, aber ich wollte mal hier anfragen und mehr Mädels zu erreichen  Bei euren Touren bin ich dann natürlich auch dabei


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. März 2012)

Hi Mädels, leider tratzt mich immer noch mein Schlüsselbein und ne gescheite Mountainbiketour ist leider noch nicht drin, von Trails mal ganz zu schweigen. Mitte April hab ich nochmal nen Untersuchungstermin und hoffe, dass ich dann wenigstens wieder bißl anfangen kann. Momentan fahr ich halt hier auf der Straße und guten Forstwegen rum, darf den Arm eigentlich nicht belasten. ...und ich würde ja sooo gern mal die Mangfalltrails fahren, jetzt wo ich so nah dran wohne. Auf der Dandlalm war ich auch noch nie! Heut mal zu Fuß auf der Wildbichlalm, besser als daheim hocken allerweil. Drückt´s mir die Daumen, dass mal mit der Knochenheilung was weitergeht, damit ich endlich wieder gescheit biken kann.
@Chayenne: Wir können dann gern mal zusammen den Berg raufkriechen, meine Kondition wird unterirdisch sein  Und das, wo ich auch noch nie die Schnellste war. Zumindest kannst du dir dann sicher sein, dass dich keine(r) hetzen wird. Ich hab das auch dick.


----------



## chayenne06 (1. April 2012)

@frau rauscher:
also wo es hier schön und gut ist zum wohnen- puuh, aber dafür wohne ich zu kurz hier! da müssten dir andere weiterhelfen, die hier schon länger in der gegend sind. mich hat es eben mehr ins inntal gezogen, raus direkt aus der stadt. damit es aufn berg noch kürzer ist  und ruhiger ist es hier auch. 
die anbindung nach muc- per auto einfach Autobahn A8. ist halt zu ferienzeiten/we (gerade im winter) immer viel verkehr/stau! ansonsten per bahn ist es bestimmt auch gut! von RO nach Muc brauchst so 45/50 min. bis muc. kommt halt wirklich drauf an welche ecke ihr hier bevorzugen würdet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo 
fährt morgen oder die nächsten Tage / nächste Woche jemand mal wieder irgendwo auffi? 
Muss die Variostütze von Murmel unbedingt testen, und muss ja nicht alleine sein  Darf/muss also auch ein wenig Trail dabei sein


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ramona,

ich hab im August relativ viel frei und darf auch wieder einfache Sachen fahren, nicht zu ruppig und nicht zu steil. Aber hättest Lust, dass wir mal zusammen ne Runde drehen?

LG
Pfadfinderin


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo Pfadfinderin 
Ich habe ab Freitag auch endlich urlaub ;-) 
Möchte dann auf jeden fall öfters fahren. War seit dem Marathon nicht mehr unterwegs :-( 
Bin kommendes we noch auf einer Hochzeit und Mitte nächster Woche wieder Zuhause. Ab dann geht's! 
Vg Ramona


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2012)

Das passt! Mein Tel-Nr. hast du ja eh, oder?


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Juli 2012)

Hab ich die? Wüsste ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. August 2012)

Wie würd´s denn bei dir z.B. nächsten Mittwoch ausschauen? Mittwoch ist ja zur Zeit immer der Sommertag der Woche...


----------



## chayenne06 (1. August 2012)

muss ich sehen. ich komme aus der eifel wahrscheinlich erst dienstag zurück. vielleicht aber auch erst mittwoch.


----------



## chayenne06 (9. Mai 2013)

Suche immer noch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Mai 2013)

Mein Angebot steht immer noch, wir können jederzeit ne Runde drehen. Momentan hab ich zwar grad nur mein Hardtail, mit dem ich nicht zu steil rauf kann, aber ich hoffe, dass spätestens am Sa mein Laufrad wieder kommt, dann bin ich wieder voll gerüstet 
Verkaufst du dein Lapierre nun doch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

